# compare: new g35 4 door vs se-r



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

a couple of stats

new g35 4 door 6spd = 298 hp and 270 lbs of torque and weighs in js over 3500 lbs.
se-r 6spd = 260 hp and 251 lbs of torque and weighs in at about 3330 lbs.

im js wondering which of these 2 cars are faster. I believe the g35 is is but im js asking for an opinion.


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

ummm, you comparing apples to oranges. The G35 is comparable to the maxima or the Z not the SER. But to alleviate your concern, the G35 would beat the SER by 3 car lengths, some friends of mine already tested this theory.


----------



## NismoAltimaSER (Feb 10, 2005)

*I doubt that!!*

I can def spank an g35 in my altima se-r; you just need to know how to launch it right and if it an auto its really easy you just baby off the line then floor it and your out.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jcivic00 said:


> ummm, you comparing apples to oranges. The G35 is comparable to the maxima or the Z not the SER. But to alleviate your concern, the G35 would beat the SER by 3 car lengths, some friends of mine already tested this theory.


How would the G35 compare to the Maxima but not the Altima SE-R?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

the se-r i think would be a nice challenge to a maxima, becuase it weighs less and has same power


----------



## klubbheads (Apr 2, 2005)

First of all. Direct G35 competitors are audi A4, 330ZHP, and so on.
But if you want to compare to the SE-R they will be close on the strait line. But i saw someone bragging that he will eat a G35. I wish you lived somewhere around cali so i could teach u some lesson with my 6MT(im assuming you'r stock, so am I). But dont worry you will meet someone there in NY that will teach you a lesson(if you still haven't).


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

i live in CA and would love to challenge ur g35 with my se-r just for fun. let me know.

Chandler


klubbheads said:


> First of all. Direct G35 competitors are audi A4, 330ZHP, and so on.
> But if you want to compare to the SE-R they will be close on the strait line. But i saw someone bragging that he will eat a G35. I wish you lived somewhere around cali so i could teach u some lesson with my 6MT(im assuming you'r stock, so am I). But dont worry you will meet someone there in NY that will teach you a lesson(if you still haven't).


----------



## 97PKIMVQ (Apr 4, 2005)

klubbheads said:


> First of all. Direct G35 competitors are audi A4, 330ZHP, and so on.
> But if you want to compare to the SE-R they will be close on the strait line. But i saw someone bragging that he will eat a G35. I wish you lived somewhere around cali so i could teach u some lesson with my 6MT(im assuming you'r stock, so am I). But dont worry you will meet someone there in NY that will teach you a lesson(if you still haven't).


I believe it will all come down to driver vs driver. The launch could settle the whole race. Same motor, different weight.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Why stop at just horespower?

Lets talk about interior ammenities as well as reliability and the top 5 service record of Infinity. And that you can probably get the G for less than you can get the SE-R.


----------



## klubbheads (Apr 2, 2005)

which part of cali are you located?


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

im in south cali. basically la. im in torrance.


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

klubbheads said:


> First of all. Direct G35 competitors are audi A4, 330ZHP, and so on.
> But if you want to compare to the SE-R they will be close on the strait line. But i saw someone bragging that he will eat a G35. I wish you lived somewhere around cali so i could teach u some lesson with my 6MT(im assuming you'r stock, so am I). But dont worry you will meet someone there in NY that will teach you a lesson(if you still haven't).



You most likely dont know WTF! ur talking about. hold old are you 16? just a thought.. cause kids like that make comments like you. id love to teach you a lesson , a real good lesson, i just dont have enough money to go all the way to cali just to see your ass.


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

Aznphoenix said:


> a couple of stats
> 
> new g35 4 door 6spd = 298 hp and 270 lbs of torque and weighs in js over 3500 lbs.
> se-r 6spd = 260 hp and 251 lbs of torque and weighs in at about 3330 lbs.
> ...



The curb weigh of the SE-R 6mt is not 3330 my friend. its 2990. i think u mean 3330 for automatic.


----------



## mtbsolo (Sep 19, 2006)

xNismoSE-Rx said:


> The curb weigh of the SE-R 6mt is not 3330 my friend. its 2990. i think u mean 3330 for automatic.


LMFAO uuuuhhhhh NO.....and why are you responding to posts made over a year and a half ago?

The 5spd auto SE-R weighs around 3377lbs. The 6spd manual SE-R wieghs 3335lbs, but on difft websites its 3316 for the auto and 3279 for the manual, still a far cry from being less than 3000lbs, and not a rediculous 340 lb difference between manual and auto......
......unless its the manual tranny made from that new metal that weighs less than air. If not put in the car immediately, it floats into space :fluffy: I heard it on the internets so it must be true.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Aznphoenix said:


> a couple of stats
> 
> new g35 4 door 6spd = 298 hp and 270 lbs of torque and weighs in js over 3500 lbs.
> se-r 6spd = 260 hp and 251 lbs of torque and weighs in at about 3330 lbs.
> ...


I raced a g35 4 door when i was stock b4 cai and i pulled on him in 2nd and 3rd till about 80 mph then we ran out of room.i dont know if he had mods but i doubt it he was like 45 yrs old :loser: btw i also had my chic in the car with me and she is a good 120lb :woowoo:


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

*SE-R is faster than G-35*



Aznphoenix said:


> a couple of stats
> 
> new g35 4 door 6spd = 298 hp and 270 lbs of torque and weighs in js over 3500 lbs.
> se-r 6spd = 260 hp and 251 lbs of torque and weighs in at about 3330 lbs.
> ...


Hi all, as an owner of a 2006 SE-R with all the NISMO accesories, I can tell you a NISMO SE-R will smoke a G-35 COUPE in the 1/4 mile. How do I know this? I own a 07 M/T G-35 COUPE, yes coupe as well. In the long run, the G-35 would probably win the race....2 mile stretch but not in the 1/4 mile. I dont know if a stock SE-R would make the cut, I made all the NISMO mods prior to getting the G-35.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

finally, someone who actually knows wtf is going on... THANK YOU... (and just to put my 2 cents in I think it is gay that you can supercharge the G-35 4 door and not the se-r.... and the damn 350z for that matter... do automotive companies not realize the same engine is in ONE OTHER SPORTS CAR? god.. its so gay.)


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Your quite welcome. I think the reason behind the turbo issue is RWD. I myself wouldnt mind the turbo on the SE-R, but holy @#$%. Turbo on a FWD that already has alot of power? I think that equals serious danger!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

very true, but if it ever comes out, im gettting it... :woowoo:


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

why does putting a turbo on the ser make it dangerous?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

There IS a turbo kit for the SE-R - Turbo-kits.com. 348 whp @ 5.5 psi. Maybe when my warranty runs out....:woowoo: 

I think there is a guy on this or the nissanclub forum that has done a turbo as well.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

your a god, I havnt been able to find one in soooo long... now that I have spent all my money on cosmetics because I am running out of NA modifications... well cheap ones anyways (header/full exhaust/CAI/Computer/ect) I can't wait to get my hands on that turbo.. might be the end of the year before I can though, prob. just get a loan once i get my girl's new jeep payments under wraps... thanks for letting me know about that turbo,


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

bloodhoundse-r said:


> why does putting a turbo on the ser make it dangerous?


Two words: torque steer. Dangerous if you don't know how to control it. Not that I'm doubting the driving ability of anyone here.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

jasonsBLKser said:


> your a god, I havnt been able to find one in soooo long... now that I have spent all my money on cosmetics because I am running out of NA modifications... well cheap ones anyways (header/full exhaust/CAI/Computer/ect) I can't wait to get my hands on that turbo.. might be the end of the year before I can though, prob. just get a loan once i get my girl's new jeep payments under wraps... thanks for letting me know about that turbo,


No problem, if you do get the kit keep us updated on it!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

will do, It will probably be like 6 months or so before I can buy it... But i AM getting it...


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

i raced a 05-06 maxima the other day, from a stop light, to 80... i was ahead by a whole car almost the whole time...just an FYI for all yall, im 100% stock..cept for visual mods and stereo equip...

late..


----------

